# Outer CV Joint - replace



## Record10 (Jun 2, 2006)

I have done search after search and can not find something exactly what I need.

I have a car that happens to have a 2.0T FWD engine. I need to replace the pass. side outer CV. I have seen videos and instructions on replacing the entire assembly but not just the outer CV. I have read it is easier to replace the CV only, and that it is easier to replace the whole deal...

So, I have the outer CV...anyone tried to replace just the outer? I have all the tools I need - I have replaced my own parts in other cars (full suspension, turbos, BOV, Y-Pipe, SBCiD and on and on - I am a decent shade tree mechanic). But - if it is a fools task to try to do the outer with out removing the entire shaft can someone please let me know. 

Thank you in advance 

(Car is an A3 - piece of **** since I purchased it new in 06)


----------



## tonyvw (Sep 12, 2010)

Record10 said:


> ... if it is a fools task to try to do the outer with out removing the entire shaft can someone please let me know.


 I have the same question, looking to remove the driver side outer CV joint without unbolting and removing the 1/2 shaft from the transmission. I'm reluctant to try and hammer the joint off the half shaft left on the car in case I destroy something in the inner cv joint with the force of hammering or using a slide hammer. A tool that overcomes the circlip would be great. thanks.


----------



## IzONE-hOST (Mar 3, 2013)

tonyvw said:


> I have the same question, looking to remove the driver side outer CV joint without unbolting and removing the 1/2 shaft from the transmission. I'm reluctant to try and hammer the joint off the half shaft left on the car in case I destroy something in the inner cv joint with the force of hammering or using a slide hammer. A tool that overcomes the circlip would be great. thanks.


 You are not alone same question from me as well


----------



## vwpenguin (Jan 14, 2013)

some audi joints have a threaded hole you can twist a bolt into to pop the outer joint i think...


----------

